# End of kittens tail is gone??



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

I just went to go weigh the kittens and i noticed one of the kittens end of her tail is missing. should i bandage it or do anything to it. I am unable to take her to the vet right now. I rescued the cat and her kittens for a friends neighbor who couldnt keep them and there was a good chance the mom would have been put down. i didnt see any blood and didnt find the tail. The kitten is still eating. Here are some pictures. Any advice would be appreciated! 

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... D=12367204

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... i=12367206


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

The second picture was a little fuzzy but, it appears it wasn't bitten off. There may of been an injury to the tail and that part of the tail just died and fell off. If you have any antibiotic cream you could put that on it - though mama cat will probably lick it off.

Terri


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I would just watch it for infection. As long as it isn't bleeding or getting red/swollen and irritated-looking, it should be just fine. I know that mother cats have been known to accidentally chew off a tail or foot from a kitten at birthing, but I've never heard of one doing that to a 'dry' kitten... Just keep an eye on the little home-made manx-girl.


----------



## Anabell (Mar 19, 2009)

I know there's some kind of condition with fancy rats where one will purposely have the end of its tail chewed off by another rat, maybe it's something similar to that?

Terri's idea explains the lack of blood though. It's still an adorable baby ^^


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It hard to tell since it isnt a close up of what is going on at the end of the tail. Some cats are born with short tails. A vet told me once that kitten can break their tail during birth. I would make sure there is no infection. Is there hair growing on the end?? How sweet of you to rescue these kittens too!


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

Her tail is doing good. It was bright red the night i noticed it but has since gone to a normal color and looks like it has started to heal. It doesnt seem to bother the kitten. She is eating and acting normally but if that changes i will bring her in to get seen.


----------



## Chewysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww.. poor BB
I would just be extra careful when touching or handling her tail, and yeah, like the otehr posters said, try to keep it clean, and dry if not with an antibiotic ointment dabbed on the end.


----------

